# Need to Borrow an Oxy-Acetylene Torch



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

To repair my boat, I need to weld some rivets with an oxy acetylene torch with a 2 or 3 tip. I cannot justify buying a whole kit and tanks for this 1-time job. Hoping someone in the club around the Cinci area has one I can borrow for a weekend.. maybe I'll trade you some shrimp or fish or something for letting me use it? 

Thanks!

Chris


----------

